# Accused of lying



## R752 (Oct 21, 2019)

Hey y’all! it hurts to write in this forum but alas, it’s happening...

I’ve been working at Spot for a couple yrs now & recent change in management has been a downer for me. Whenever Q4 comes around, I like to come to work & put smiles on everybody‘s faces by wearing silly things that target sells (such as headbands/tails but still wear my good ol‘ red & khaki uniform ) Recently, i encountered a new manager that doesn’t like that...they decided it was okay to snatch a headband off my head & advised me that if I was going to wear it, that I should just purchase it so that I don’t get in trouble with “whoever”. Okay cool, I would understand if people thought I was stealing but over the yrs everybody at the job (Even some GSTL) joined in by wearing funky headbands whenever the holidays came around. From that conversation we both had an understanding that the issue was it being not purchased... I listened & purchased a headband the following day and wore it around. Said manager approached me again & asked if I brought it which I replied yes but they cursed at me saying “bullshit” so I showed them the receipt proving that I was in fact telling the truth. They gave me a bs apology so I decided to let it go even tho that altercation left me very uncomfortable...later on during my shift, my actual manager came up to me & said that we couldn’t wear anything at all even if it’s purchased or not(assuming the other one still didn’t like me wearing it & told on me)....even tho I had went up to them before (my actual manager) confirming if wearing not purchased items was true (emphasizing not purchased being the issue vs actually wearing stuff being the issue now) 1) I didn’t like being accused of lying & 2) I really don’t like it when anybody use profanity towards me but most importantly anybody putting their hands on me. Now I know many will say that it’s a job but ASANTS our store was an openly expressive store now it’s a bummer to come to work with people governing every little thing you do. I was giving it a yr for when I put in my 2 weeks but it looks like it will be sooner.
sigh


----------



## Kartman (Oct 21, 2019)

You can bring the profanity thing up with HR, but w/o witnesses... good luck!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 21, 2019)

Sounds like the party is over. Be normal.


----------



## R752 (Oct 21, 2019)

Kartman said:


> You can bring the profanity thing up with HR, but w/o witnesses... good luck!


Yea me & a couple others were shocked that they even did or said that....


----------



## R752 (Oct 21, 2019)

Planosss said:


> Sounds like the party is over. Be normal.





😭😭😭 I’m sorry but your response reminded me of this episode from spongebob. But I shall....I rlly don’t want trouble with folks I work with


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 21, 2019)

Kartman said:


> You can bring the profanity thing up with HR, but w/o witnesses... good luck!


Can’t even say bullshit??


----------



## Kartman (Oct 21, 2019)

Nope, not in the context in which it was used. They accused you of lying w/o proof. NOT team leader-like.

Can you say BULLSHIT to a guest?


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 22, 2019)

Get out of Tarshit if it’s no fun anymore but I would file a complaint against the lead first. No one has right to touch or assault you any way.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 22, 2019)

Spot is gunning for you.


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 22, 2019)

Middle school foolishness.  It will never change.  Child-Managers are useless.  Leave.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 22, 2019)

Well, wearing stuff you didn't pay for all shift is a bit much. That is causing wear and tear on merchandise meant for paying guests. So I completely understand a leader telling you that it is not ok. However, it's not necessary for them to be a dick about it. They should tell you in a civil manner first and if you didn't comply then I would understand if they get pissy.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 22, 2019)

R752 said:


> Hey y’all! it hurts to write in this forum but alas, it’s happening...
> 
> I’ve been working at Spot for a couple yrs now & recent change in management has been a downer for me. Whenever Q4 comes around, I like to come to work & put smiles on everybody‘s faces by wearing silly things that target sells (such as headbands/tails but still wear my good ol‘ red & khaki uniform ) Recently, i encountered a new manager that doesn’t like that...they decided it was okay to snatch a headband off my head & advised me that if I was going to wear it, that I should just purchase it so that I don’t get in trouble with “whoever”. Okay cool, I would understand if people thought I was stealing but over the yrs everybody at the job (Even some GSTL) joined in by wearing funky headbands whenever the holidays came around. From that conversation we both had an understanding that the issue was it being not purchased... I listened & purchased a headband the following day and wore it around. Said manager approached me again & asked if I brought it which I replied yes but they cursed at me saying “bullshit” so I showed them the receipt proving that I was in fact telling the truth. They gave me a bs apology so I decided to let it go even tho that altercation left me very uncomfortable...later on during my shift, my actual manager came up to me & said that we couldn’t wear anything at all even if it’s purchased or not(assuming the other one still didn’t like me wearing it & told on me)....even tho I had went up to them before (my actual manager) confirming if wearing not purchased items was true (emphasizing not purchased being the issue vs actually wearing stuff being the issue now) 1) I didn’t like being accused of lying & 2) I really don’t like it when anybody use profanity towards me but most importantly anybody putting their hands on me. Now I know many will say that it’s a job but ASANTS our store was an openly expressive store now it’s a bummer to come to work with people governing every little thing you do. I was giving it a yr for when I put in my 2 weeks but it looks like it will be sooner.
> sigh


I’m sorry but who cares?  Just don’t wear them and get your job done.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 22, 2019)

Whoa! Tough love!!!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 22, 2019)

The problem isn’t wearing or not wearing a headband. The problem is that a manager should not “snatch a headband off of a TMs head” or say “bullshit” to anyone whether they believe what they are being told or not. I realize that Spot doesn’t set very high standards for it’s new leadership, but not touching TMs and not using scatalogical language toward them should be the absolute minimum for professional standards, even for Spot. Some of these “leaders” seem to think that being an asshat is a job requirement...🙄


----------



## R752 (Oct 23, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> I’m sorry but who cares?  Just don’t wear them and get your job done.


I’m not even going to waste my breath but what Black Sheep 214 said basically


----------



## FredPanda3 (Oct 23, 2019)

Seems like another ETL on a power trip. I swear it seems like it's an ETL requirement now to be on everyone's ass their whole shift.


----------



## SeasonalOG (Oct 25, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> The problem is that a manager should not “snatch a headband off of a TMs head”



this.
Go to HR. Tell them a TL assaulted you physically. 
"Who is the appropriate person to talk to if a coworker, a team leader, put their hands on me with out my consent?"
That is a Very Big No-No.
Ask for a copy of the written documentation of your concerns.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 25, 2019)

I remember when a Mcdonalds store manager slapped a headset off my head, back in the early '80s. I  almost pushed his hand into a fryer...


----------

